# MP3 INOVIX que funciona pero el pc ni lo detecta



## rokeman (Ago 5, 2006)

Pues eso el mp3 funciona de puta madre pero las canciones que estan dentro no las puedo cambiar xq el pc ni se inmuta cuando lo conecto (he probado en varios pcs y nada de nada).

Alguein sabe de que puede ser a ve si le puedo meter mano.


Saludos


----------



## rokeman (Ago 24, 2006)

Nadie me puede ayudar o decirme de que puede ser. Saludos


----------



## sir rodrigo (Sep 4, 2006)

Hola rokeman!
Posiblemente tengas problemas con el puerto del mp3 una pregunta ¿es con clable externo o va directamente del mp3 al pc? a lo mejor ese es el problema


----------



## rafodeth (Sep 4, 2006)

yo tambien tube problemas con eso, y que era el cable esterno del mp3 cuando lo conecte directamente ala pc lo identifico sin problemas.


----------

